# Starting to feel better, but constant memories?



## Sherri (Feb 15, 2014)

Hello all!

I just wanted to say thank you to these people on this site that have posted their stories; you are all brave, courageous and strong people. We may be going through hell right now but you all encourage me there is a light at the end of the tunnel, just by looking at these stories.

I just wanted to post how I have been doing and for some advice.

I recently have started to notice symptoms diminishing after dealing with some stressful situations in my life. Dealing with the people around me that are causing me more pain and stress has really made me start to consider the impact they have had on me on my life. Which in turn has started a healing process for me.I am not stating that I am %100 better, obviously, but it's a good sign.

Along with that, I have started to notice my emotions, creativity and motivation slowly creeping back.

Its kind of like a flood really. A flood of emotions for my boyfriend, a flood of happiness when I see/smell/hear things that genuinely make me happy (like the smell of a fresh cup of tea).

You know, the small things in life.

But I just had a question; Has anyone experienced like a flood of memories? I will be doing something small like my makeup and all of a sudden remember something from when I was like 10 in great detail. I have always been an imaginative day dreaming person, but this is extreme. Its constant memories of the most random things, even memories of dreams. Is this normal? It's seem to have come into full force as I am starting to feel better. Almost like my brain is trying to remember its identity. If that makes any sense whatsoever haha.

Thank you all and have a great day


----------



## Riah (Feb 17, 2014)

More and more people come on here with the exact same symptoms as me and I'm amazed.

*YES*. I totally get this. Doing work, or reading, or makeup, I will all of a sudden get a 'flashback' of random times in my past. They're vivid and random. I actually noticed that I'd get these constant memories a few weeks before I even had symptoms of DP. But now they help me come back to reality, though it's only for a couple of seconds..


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

DreamLiving said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you to these people on this site that have posted their stories; you are all brave, courageous and strong people. We may be going through hell right now but you all encourage me there is a light at the end of the tunnel, just by looking at these stories.
> 
> ...





Riah said:


> More and more people come on here with the exact same symptoms as me and I'm amazed.
> 
> *YES*. I totally get this. Doing work, or reading, or makeup, I will all of a sudden get a 'flashback' of random times in my past. They're vivid and random. I actually noticed that I'd get these constant memories a few weeks before I even had symptoms of DP. But now they help me come back to reality, though it's only for a couple of seconds..


I've come to an "okay" point in recovery but that symptom is completely normal in fact that was one of my most prominent symptoms..sometimes it would be very scary (not the memories themselves),the whole involuntary way they would come up on me lol...but dont worry it is totally normal for those who have DP and apparently this happens for "normal" people too sometimes


----------



## Sherri (Feb 15, 2014)

Haha, glad to feel like I'm not alone in feeling like this! There so random! Not to mention its odd because it does not seem to be put on by an trigger, just by randomly going about day to day things. Thanks for the input !


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

DreamLiving said:


> Haha, glad to feel like I'm not alone in feeling like this! There so random! Not to mention its odd because it does not seem to be put on by an trigger, just by randomly going about day to day things. Thanks for the input !


yea just let them flow, I think DP is related to the part of the brain that deals with memory (just a hunch) so it makes sense that it would be a symptom, may I ask how you got DP ?


----------



## Sherri (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah that seems like it would make sense, that was my idea about it as well.

You know, as seems the per usual, a bad drug experience which in turn with some major life changing events and added stress plus illness. Kind of worked in there, haha.


----------



## Manof_theFuture (Dec 14, 2013)

Yea your realizations sound similar to mine and yup when my drug experience occurred I was on my way to University (first time away from home) trying to get over this girl, getting sick of my parents lol, and just daily stress about my future so I guess weed brought that out along with a panic attack lol


----------

